# Recommended Map Cards for Lowrance HDS Gen 1 & 2



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Ive recently bought a new (to me) boat that has Lowrance HDS 10's & 8's. (Pair of each)
The 10's are Gen 2 & 8's Gen 1. 10's are on counsule. 8's are on bow.

My plan was to just use one card in the machine that will used for mapping.
Is this OK? 

Is Navionics Platinum (East) what everyone uses?
Price at $200 for one.
I'm new to the Lowrance world, have always had cheaper Humminbirds.

Any recommendations/comments are welcome!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I have all Gen 3's but do use Navionics in mine. Much more detail then the rest.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I used to use the cards. Last one I had was the Navionics. It was a bit better than the charts that came with my units but not much.

Now I use CMap Genesis Maps. C-MAP Genesis - How It Works

I have a subscription but there is a free version. Basically there are a bunch of guys out there like me who record sonar logs on their trips, upload them to Genesis Maps and they compile them into a bathymetric chart. I download the latest version onto a chip every couple of weeks. Way better than any of the cards you buy.

But check it out because they may not have coverage for the area you want to fish. Great coverage from Rocky River and west. I flip back and forth as necessary between the Genesis Maps and the maps that came with my units.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

BaddFish said:


> Ive recently bought a new (to me) boat that has Lowrance HDS 10's & 8's. (Pair of each)
> The 10's are Gen 2 & 8's Gen 1. 10's are on counsule. 8's are on bow.
> 
> My plan was to just use one card in the machine that will used for mapping.
> ...


I wouldn't be in a hurry to buy a map card yet, both my HDS Gen 2 touch units came with mapping downloaded from the factory, did you get a d/s ducer?


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Tom 513 said:


> I wouldn't be in a hurry to buy a map card yet, both my HDS Gen 2 touch units came with mapping downloaded from the factory, did you get a d/s ducer?


These are not touch screen versions, these came on a boat that Ive recently purchased. They are approx. 8-10yrs old


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I am with Tom 513. I bought a Lowrance Lake Pro & the Navionics East chip and the maps were basically the same as what came with the units. I also had an old Gen 1 HDS 5 on my old boat and it's maps were also the same as what is on the chip. I have chips that I dont use so you are welcome to try the chips before you buy one. They are not cheap and then they want $99 a year to update.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

C-Map is nowhere even close to Navionics.. If your fishing is going to be Lake Erie then stay with the C-maps, thats all you need.
Navionics for Lowrance, and now they have shading.. really sweet.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Meerkat said:


> I am with Tom 513. I bought a Lowrance Lake Pro & the Navionics East chip and the maps were basically the same as what came with the units. I also had an old Gen 1 HDS 5 on my old boat and it's maps were also the same as what is on the chip. I have chips that I dont use so you are welcome to try the chips before you buy one. They are not cheap and then they want $99 a year to update.


Thanks for the offer Meerkat! I did already make the purchase... boat should be in garage in next 2 weeks... 2021 is looking up! Tight Lines


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Good luck! Hope it works for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

